# Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"



## rkj66 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello

I am trying so locate every single recording of this great piece of music. Anybody knows if this has actually been done before or if there exist some kind of database of recordings somewhere? 

Also i am interested in literature that describes the history and deals with this concerto.

Thanks


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha, oh God, there must be literally thousands of recordings!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

You have a massive task on your hands. This concerto has been recorded several times every year for the last 90 years. Your problem is going to be finding records of recordings that were made maybe 30-60 years ago which have for a long time been unavailable and never transferred to CD.

My suggestions for a starting point would be the reviews archive of _The Gramophone_, which should have a review of every important recording of this concerto since the magazine was launched in 1923.

_Gramophone _review archive for Beethoven's _Emperor_ Concerto.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> My suggestions for a starting point would be the reviews archive of _The Gramophone_, which should have a review of every important recording of this concerto since the magazine was launched in 1923.


This is a excellent 'starting point' suggestion, because it may be enough to dull the ardor of the OP. The caveat is that the 'important' will for the most part feature major labels and/or British performers. Fortunately for the endeavor, orchestral recordings are more expensive to produce than chamber and solo, so there won't be as many low budget recordings out there to find.

Anyway, after Cliburn/Reiner why bother?


----------



## rkj66 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you "Delicious manager" for the tip. That looks like a great source for information. "HillTroll72" i agree with you that i will probably be so lucky that there are not so many low budget recordings of "larger" orchestral" pieces like this one. But trust me .. my ardor will not be dull´ed. I prefer vinyl recordings and i even have an old 78 grammophone player for those pre-vinyl oldies.


----------

